# Gaboon Viper



## Jumby (Jun 8, 2013)

Just expressing my love for this beautiful serpent 

Wondering if anyone else also has a love for them??


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 8, 2013)

as they are the largest viper known to man and they have the longest venomous fangs at around 2 inches, who doesn't love such a beautiful animal


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely my favorite. Beautiful creatures.


----------



## beardedman (Jun 8, 2013)

love them if i was offered one i would probably take it


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you like these.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 8, 2013)

My favourite viper species is probably the eyelash viper.


----------



## beardedman (Jun 8, 2013)

nah cant beat the gabs


----------



## BDkeeper (Jun 8, 2013)

Leasdraco said:


> My favourite viper species is probably the eyelash viper.
> View attachment 290958


Same


----------



## nintendont (Jun 8, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> as they are the largest viper known to man and they have the longest venomous fangs at around 2 inches, who doesn't love such a beautiful animal


Isn't the bushmaster a viper...and bigger?


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (Jun 8, 2013)

Amen Atheris Chlorechis is the best


----------



## brown.snake (Jun 8, 2013)

bushmaster is the longest viper in the world the heaviest viper is the Gaboon viper a bit like the anaconda and reticulated python longest vs heaviest


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 8, 2013)

brown.snake said:


> bushmaster is the longest viper in the world the heaviest viper is the Gaboon viper a bit like the anaconda and reticulated python longest vs heaviest


 was just about to write this ahah, thanks for that mate. man, some gaboons get so extremely wide!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 8, 2013)

Friends of mine in 2004
Only 1.6m. Never got to catch one myself.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEWY said:


> Friends of mine in 2004
> Only 1.6m. Never got to catch one myself.



Really? 1.6m? Looks a bit bigger. Nice looking viper.


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (Jun 8, 2013)

That is one ticked off viper...


----------



## Pilchy (Jun 9, 2013)

gaboons are beast as hell, by far my favorite elapid other than tassie tigers, even though they don't do a whole lot, the way they take their food and look is so good, if i ever got the opportunity i would definitely own one.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 9, 2013)

Pilchy said:


> gaboons are beast as hell, by far my favorite elapid other than tassie tigers, even though they don't do a whole lot, the way they take their food and look is so good, if i ever got the opportunity i would definitely own one.



Gaboon vipers are not elapids, they are vipers. The giveaway clue is the word viper in their name


----------



## Pilchy (Jun 9, 2013)

Sock Puppet said:


> Gaboon vipers are not elapids, they are vipers. The giveaway clue is the word viper in their name


ahh i was always under the impression they were called gaboon elapids  my bad


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 9, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Really? 1.6m? Looks a bit bigger. Nice looking viper.



You're right. 2.6m typo, my bad. This is the regular size they find in Tambopata.
Of course there are smaller and larger ones there, they are just so rarely encountered.


----------



## Crotalid (Jun 12, 2013)

CHEWY said:


> Friends of mine in 2004
> Only 1.6m. Never got to catch one myself.



My favourite snake. Hopefully going to import 9 of these next year.


----------



## Lachesis (Jun 12, 2013)

Crotalid,which type of Bushmaster's are you getting?As far as i know there is not any Bushmasters in Australia,which is one part of our extreme import/export laws that annoys me,and this why we have some pretty poor reptile collections in our zoo's and animal parks compared to the variety of snakes there is in the world.I personally like the look of the Blackheaded Bushmasters.Hopefully you will post pics when you get them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crotalid (Jun 12, 2013)

Lachesis said:


> Crotalid,which type of Bushmaster's are you getting?As far as i know there is not any Bushmasters in Australia,which is one part of our extreme import/export laws that annoys me,and this why we have some pretty poor reptile collections in our zoo's and animal parks compared to the variety of snakes there is in the world.I personally like the look of the Blackheaded Bushmasters.Hopefully you will post pics when you get them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought Zoo's were allowed exotic species? 

Blackheaded are my favourites! I absolutely adore them, however they are harder to keep alive in captivity - than the other 3 species. 

I will be getting muta muta. Early next year, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lachesis (Jun 12, 2013)

We do have exotics here,but not much in terms of variety in our zoo's and parks


----------



## reptalica (Jun 12, 2013)

CHEWY said:


> You're right. 2.6m typo, my bad. This is the regular size they find in Tambopata.
> Of course there are smaller and larger ones there, they are just so rarely encountered.



Tis all good mate u only missed it by a metre.

Oh and glad he's your friend.......


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

Would you do this?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 12, 2013)

Mine is still growing....


----------



## Snowman (Jul 12, 2013)

few more.... (euro trip).


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 12, 2013)

I just love Vipers in general, they look so intelligent the way they look at you. Same as Cobra's and Mamba's.
Just my opinion but they do have intelligent eyes.

Anyway, thanks for all the pics of Vipers everyone.
Love the 2.6m Viper, Chewy


----------



## longqi (Jul 13, 2013)

SAReptiles • View topic - Rhino viper Bitis nasicornis pictures

if you think gaboons are nice check this out

If you think that was nice google angolan rhino viper


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 13, 2013)

longqi said:


> SAReptiles • View topic - Rhino viper Bitis nasicornis pictures
> 
> if you think gaboons are nice check this out
> 
> If you think that was nice google angolan rhino viper


Absolutely stunning. Thanks for sharing longqi.


----------



## Jumby (Aug 18, 2013)

Love all the pics  can't wait till next year Im going to travel to see these beautiful snakes in their natural habitat


----------

